# Colombian or not?



## Tikikitty95 (Jun 18, 2011)

So I got a tegu yesterday that I was told is an Argentine. When I got home I did a little looking around and at this point I really don't believe that he is. Here are some pictures of him:

What do you guys think










Hopefully this works


----------



## montana (Jun 18, 2011)

How much did you pay for it ?? 

That can be a good indicator ...


----------



## Tikikitty95 (Jun 18, 2011)

Here we go
[attachment=2645][attachment=2646]

Well I usually use that to determine what it is but this one was somewhat of a rescue.. I paid $50 for its "rehoming fee." The guy needed it gone ASAP so I didn't think too much of the low fee.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol i edited the original post for you, all you need is to copy the IMG url and paste it in your post it already has the IMG codes attached. Btw yes that is a columbian tegu, how big is s/he Looks good


----------



## montana (Jun 18, 2011)

Leads me to think it is a Colombian.. 

Its head looks different than mine ..

Others on this forum who have had both will know right off ..


----------



## reptastic (Jun 18, 2011)

I have owned both, the easiest ways to tell them apart is the loreal scale(spell check) columbians have 1 and mojority of argentines have 2, columbians have smooth scales were argentines have bumpy scales, and the white line down their side argentines have it and columbians dont


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (Jun 18, 2011)

columbian


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 18, 2011)

_ Very nice Colombian_


----------



## Max713 (Jun 18, 2011)

Great colors on that columbian!


----------



## Tikikitty95 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I thought he was Colombian... The guy I got him from said he is about 5-6 months old. He is really friendly and as calm as you can expect from a young one. I just hope with constant handling that he stays that way.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice Colombian. Price is not always an idicator because people get confused and list prices incorrectly. I have two tame Colombian adults that are very handleable.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 18, 2011)

He has beautiful coloring.


----------



## nicklotz (Jun 18, 2011)

defiantly a colombian, looks just like my old one.


----------



## hanniebann (Jun 19, 2011)

colombian  gold? Aren't they notoriously aggressive?


----------



## Tikikitty95 (Jun 19, 2011)

So I've heard.. I'm going to handle him every day though and hopefully he will stay nice. I really didn't want a Colombian in the first place but I have him now so I'm going to make the best of it.


----------



## got10 (Jun 19, 2011)

columbian


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jun 28, 2011)

yes that is Colombian its the colombian gold tegu and you obviously got ripped of cause he should have rehomed for less than fifty especially if he told you it was an argentine


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 10, 2011)

hanniebann said:


> colombian  gold? Aren't they notoriously aggressive?


Not as terrible as people make it out to be. If I had to compare it to anything else, id say about as aggressive as a fussy leopard gecko. Settles after handling. 
But now if you flip the script and the previous owner mistreated it, the aggression can be much more like a semi-angry tokay.


----------

